# Chromebook - Better Computer and Cheaper too



## JonSR77 (Mar 8, 2022)

just switched to Chromebook.  Works much better than Windows and much cheaper too.  This one was only $250.  

Does not run Windows. Does not run .exe files. My understanding is that almost all hacking alters .exe files. Since Chromebook doesn't use them, Chromebook is free of much of the hacking problems that people encounter.

Some limitations.  It is, to my understanding, a form of a tablet, technically.

here's one article from PC Magazine..

https://www.pcmag.com/picks/the-best-chromebooks


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2022)

I use mine all the time...


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 8, 2022)

My wife got one a year or so ago she's like many,* technology is not her thing*. She seems to like it and has had no trouble keeping it running. I come from the Linux world so I can help with problems - which hasn't been many. I loaded a few of her games she likes and they run good.

Chrome OS is Google's version of Linux so everything she needs from Google works with it. I dislike Google's invasiveness (my thing), and the limited storage.  It made more sense to me to get a low end laptop and install Linux. She's happy with it, so I can live with that.


----------



## David777 (Mar 8, 2022)

Good inexpensive safe appliance for those with just Internet connection usage.  Have an old Asus Chrome I let visitors use for web access instead of possibly messing up something on my own isolated computers on my same home wifi, if they need to do something.


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 9, 2022)

I've used Chromebooks for several years now.....cuts out a lot of pissy problems in my life.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 10, 2022)

FYI - Every Chromebook as an expiration date on which Google stops supporting the device. Google will provide new hardware with 6.5 years of auto-update support.  Making older Chromebooks iffy.  Be careful buying used.



> It made more sense to me to get a low end laptop and install Linux.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> FYI - Every Chromebook as an expiration date on which Google stops supporting the device. Google will provide new hardware with 6.5 years of auto-update support.  Making older Chromebooks iffy.  Be careful buying used.


Yeah, I won't own a Chromebook simply because I don't like Google.

I don't like my internet provider, either, but it's the only one my apartment complex supports. Comcast did all the wiring and they own all the wireless hot-spots here. Getting service from any other provider is actually against the rules here. You can be evicted for it. You can be evicted for owning a firearm, too; doesn't matter what kind. You can be evicted for owning a propane cylinder like the ones I use for my tea ritual. Like the ones people use in their camping stoves. Like the ones hidden in my closet, but not right next to my firearms.
(free country...outside the gates)


----------



## mrstime (Mar 10, 2022)

We have 2 Chome books have used them for years! We  didn't  want to keep giving Bill Gates more money and so much control over our computers.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 10, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> My wife got one a year or so ago she's like many,* technology is not her thing*. She seems to like it and has had no trouble keeping it running. I come from the Linux world so I can help with problems - which hasn't been many. I loaded a few of her games she likes and they run good.
> 
> Chrome OS is Google's version of Linux so everything she needs from Google works with it. I dislike Google's invasiveness (my thing), and the limited storage.  It made more sense to me to get a low end laptop and install Linux. She's happy with it, so I can live with that.


well, you know, you obviously have the computer expertise to utilize these tools at a high level and efficiently.  The rest of us are stumbling in the dark...and, you know, losing a lot of money doing it.

So, Chromebook seems to work for me.

My cousin was working for IBM, way back and developing the original PC. He was the one who told me, maybe 15 or 20 years ago, to go with Linux. (I never did. Have cognitive impairment from CO poisoning).

He also told me that when the computer guys brought the prototype to the big meeting at IBM...they told the business guys they were doing well, but there were still some glitches to work out. The business guys refused to listen and pushed the prototype on the market without the necessary changes...

and...thus...the rest is history....


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 10, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> FYI - Every Chromebook as an expiration date on which Google stops supporting the device. Google will provide new hardware with 6.5 years of auto-update support.  Making older Chromebooks iffy.  Be careful buying used.


yes, exactly.  very important to note and make sure you buy new.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Yeah, I won't own a Chromebook simply because I don't like Google.
> 
> I don't like my internet provider, either, but it's the only one my apartment complex supports. Comcast did all the wiring and they own all the wireless hot-spots here. Getting service from any other provider is actually against the rules here. You can be evicted for it. You can be evicted for owning a firearm, too; doesn't matter what kind. You can be evicted for owning a propane cylinder like the ones I use for my tea ritual. Like the ones people use in their camping stoves. Like the ones hidden in my closet, but not right next to my firearms.
> (free country...outside the gates)


Maybe you should shoot Comcast. I think a lot of us want them dead.


----------



## RFW (Mar 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Yeah, I won't own a Chromebook simply because I don't like Google.
> 
> I don't like my internet provider, either, but it's the only one my apartment complex supports. Comcast did all the wiring and they own all the wireless hot-spots here. Getting service from any other provider is actually against the rules here. You can be evicted for it. You can be evicted for owning a firearm, too; doesn't matter what kind. You can be evicted for owning a propane cylinder like the ones I use for my tea ritual. Like the ones people use in their camping stoves. Like the ones hidden in my closet, but not right next to my firearms.
> (free country...outside the gates)


That's just horrible, Murrmurr.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2022)

RFW said:


> That's just horrible, Murrmurr.


Weeell, you know....'t's California.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Yeah, I won't own a Chromebook simply because I don't like Google.
> 
> I don't like my internet provider, either, but it's the only one my apartment complex supports. Comcast did all the wiring and they own all the wireless hot-spots here. Getting service from any other provider is actually against the rules here. You can be evicted for it. You can be evicted for owning a firearm, too; doesn't matter what kind. You can be evicted for owning a propane cylinder like the ones I use for my tea ritual. Like the ones people use in their camping stoves. Like the ones hidden in my closet, but not right next to my firearms.
> (free country...outside the gates)


i'm not a fan of Google either. Privacy issues are a biggie with Google. They're notorious for saving and/or selling your browsing history. I guess I could use a privacy browser like duckduckgo or a vpn but they still have access to a lot of info. They also have some very monopolistic practices.

They're not a bad computer per say but unless really strapped for money I won't buy one.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 10, 2022)

Is there any major computer company that is not aggressive and greedy and horribly abusive to every one and every thing???

Because I certainly have not encountered any.

Business just seems an endless free for all of self interest, with little interest in constraining itself within any norms of decency, other than whether they are going to get caught doing illegal things and get punished.

Or, you know, do illegal things and not be able to bribe their way out of punishment.

There was a study done not too long ago. It said that 5% of the US CEOs literally meet the standard definition of a sociopath.

From what I have seen in my lifetime, makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Weeell, you know....'t's California.


Not sure why you said that, but I'm in California and have blistering fast gigabit fiber optic service with Race Communications.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Not sure why you said that, but I'm in California and have blistering fast gigabit fiber optic service with Race Communications.


Not allowed at this state-subsidized apartment complex.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 10, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> FYI - Every Chromebook as an expiration date on which Google stops supporting the device. Google will provide new hardware with 6.5 years of auto-update support.  Making older Chromebooks iffy.  Be careful buying used.


I would get a Chromebook in a heartbeat if a mainstream flavor of Linux could be installed on it.   I have laptops and desktops, but I would like tablet for my Taichi classes.  All the tablets I've seen are at least two versions behind the current version of Android(12).   I've considered an iPad mini, but Apple's universe drives me nuts, not to mention the price.  The Upside to Apple's products is that they push out the latest IOS version to as many older computers as possible, given hardware limitations.


----------



## RFW (Mar 10, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Is there any major computer company that is not aggressive and greedy and horribly abusive to every one and every thing???
> 
> Because I certainly have not encountered any.
> 
> ...


I don't think you can completely cut everybody off while still retaining the online lifestyle you're used to. You can certainly make a small impact by avoiding some of the head honchos.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Is there any major computer company that is not aggressive and greedy and horribly abusive to every one and every thing???


I can't think of one.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I can't think of one.


Just don't tell me Lindt chocolate is corrupt.  I could not live with that.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Not allowed at this state-subsidized apartment complex.


You can always grab a 5G data plan for your mobile devices and give Comcast the finger.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 10, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Just don't tell me Lindt chocolate is corrupt.  I could not live with that.


...just don't leave the bag in the car on a summer day!


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 10, 2022)

RFW said:


> I don't think you can completely cut everybody off while still retaining the online lifestyle you're used to. You can certainly make a small impact by avoiding some of the head honchos.


Oh, sure, sir.  I absolutely agree.  Just a bit of fun to rant now and then.  Comcast and Verizon were, literally, noted as having the number 1 and 2 worst customer service in the country.  That was as of 10 - 15 years ago.  We had horrible experiences with Comcast, but Verizon has just been absolutely fine.  Zero complaints.


----------



## RFW (Mar 10, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Not sure why you said that, but I'm in California and have blistering fast gigabit fiber optic service with Race Communications.


Comcast has a monopoly in rural areas in my hometown. Nobody dares compete with them when the userbase is so low.


----------



## RFW (Mar 10, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Oh, sure, sir.  I absolutely agree.  Just a bit of fun to rant now and then.  Comcast and Verizon were, literally, noted as having the number 1 and 2 worst customer service in the country.  That was as of 10 - 15 years ago.  We had horrible experiences with Comcast, but Verizon has just been absolutely fine.  Zero complaints.


I knew your intent and it was very informative. I was also just thinking out loud.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 10, 2022)

Nathan said:


> ...just don't leave the bag in the car on a summer day!


My grandmother's sister lived in Zurich.  Back in the 60s, she used to bring us Lindt when she came back from visiting her sister.  

Gustel, her sister, was a tough gal. Was still skiing the slopes when she was 75...and that was back in the 60's.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 10, 2022)

RFW said:


> Comcast has a monopoly in rural areas in my hometown. Nobody dares compete with them when the userbase is so low.


Which, of course, is why we have to get Murrmurr to shoot them.  

We had huge problems with Comcast...huge. We had to call the Board of Public Utilities on them...and many times. 

Switched to Verizon FIOS. Basically zero problems. Slight glitch here or there. They do the repairs, problem fixed, no problem at all.

I am amazed by technology. Something as simple as You Tube. We can go on there and watch beautiful classical music concerts...and hundreds of them...thousands. Right at the click of a button. I don't think we could have ever imagined something like that in the 60s.


We get phone, TV and internet in one bundle. Works out very well.

I know there are tech savvy people out there who can do it all much better than us. But for us...it works.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 10, 2022)

mrstime said:


> We have 2 Chome books have used them for years! We  didn't  want to keep giving Bill Gates more money and so much control over our computers.





Murrmurr said:


> I can't think of one.





RFW said:


> I don't think you can completely cut everybody off while still retaining the online lifestyle you're used to. You can certainly make a small impact by avoiding some of the head honchos.


You always have the option not to use the products they are selling.  When I was growing up, people lived perfectly well without personal computers or the Internet.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 10, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> just switched to Chromebook.  Works much better than Windows and much cheaper too.  This one was only $250.
> 
> Does not run Windows. Does not run .exe files. My understanding is that almost all hacking alters .exe files. Since Chromebook doesn't use them, Chromebook is free of much of the hacking problems that people encounter.
> 
> ...



So, no Windows?  Is there a Word-type equivalent for Chromebook?  Can you write and send documents on it?


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 10, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> You always have the option not to use the products they are selling.  When I was growing up, people lived perfectly well without personal computers or the Internet.


I have a friend who never uses one.  Former concert pianist.  I definitely think he is on the right track.


----------



## RFW (Mar 10, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> You always have the option not to use the products they are selling.  When I was growing up, people lived perfectly well without personal computers or the Internet.


I'd love to go back to those days again, that's for sure.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 10, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> So, no Windows?  Is there a Word-type equivalent for Chromebook?  Can you write and send documents on it?


I appreciate your questions.

You really should ask someone who is much more computer savvy than me.

You definitely can write and send documents, do email.

It is not windows.

My understanding is that it is a "tablet" like technology.

there was someone on the forum here who did seem to know a lot...let me see if I can find his name.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 10, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> So, no Windows?  Is there a Word-type equivalent for Chromebook?  Can you write and send documents on it?


ok, I found the name of the person who looks like he knows a lot about computers...

https://www.seniorforums.com/members/justincase.13988/


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 10, 2022)

I have to go now, get things ready for the wife, coming home from work soon.

have a nice night everyone!

Thanks for taking the time to hang around online with me.  So much better than thinking about the news!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 10, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I appreciate your questions.
> 
> You really should ask someone who is much more computer savvy than me.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  The linked article indicates that it's possible to install a form of Office on a Chromebook.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 10, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> So, no Windows?  Is there a Word-type equivalent for Chromebook?  Can you write and send documents on it?


Chromebook is a Google-_centric _platform, so you would be using Google Docs for a text document editor, and Google Sheets for spread sheets. You would be able to view and edit .pdf files in the Chrome browser, IIRC.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 10, 2022)

RFW said:


> Comcast has a monopoly in rural areas in my hometown. Nobody dares compete with them when the userbase is so low.


Regulators allowed too many smaller companies to bought out by the likes of Comcast. Same for  the telephone companies and now cell. Here Comcast is the only catv option. Can get dish but apartment won't allow exterior attachments. A couple of telecoms say they're coming in soon.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 10, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I would get a Chromebook in a heartbeat if a mainstream flavor of Linux could be installed on it.


There are several sites that have tutorials you can follow that claim to install a working Linux Distro on a Chromebook.  I looked at several when my wife got hers.  After reading through the text I decided I'm too long of tooth and have no desire to give it a go.

It's like the proverbial 'Turn a sows ear into a silk purse'.   With the short lifespan along with the smaller HD you run the chance of compatibilty problems not only with the drivers, HDs connections, wifi/video cards,,,etc.  You're still going the have a sow's ear.  Believe me there are techs working at Google that I'm sure have discussed those possibilities.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Just don't tell me Lindt chocolate is corrupt.  I could not live with that.


Happy to report that the Lindt company appears to be as pure as their chocolate. 

Hershey's corporation experienced some scandal, but not recently, and Mars was run by an absolute maniac all through the 80s and 90s. His mother, Ethel, must have been rolling over in her grave, but I'm pretty sure old Forrest Mars is now deceased as well. Chocolate keeps you feeling young but it can't keep you alive forever.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Chocolate keeps you feeling young but it can't keep you alive forever.


workin' on it!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 10, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> There are several sites that have tutorials you can follow that claim to install a working Linux Distro on a Chromebook.  I looked at several when my wife got hers.  After reading through the text I decided I'm too long in the tooth and have no desire to give it a go.
> 
> It's like the proverbial 'Turn a sows ear into a silk purse'.   With the short lifespan along with the smaller HD you run the chance of compatibilty problems not only with the drivers, HDs connections, wifi/video cards,,,etc.  You're still going the have a sow's ear.  Believe me there are techs working at Google that I'm sure have discussed those possibilities.


Right, could be a chore, like doing a hackintosh back in the day.      For years I wanted and waited for having Linux on a cellphone but again, too many hoops to just through.  At least(for those interested) Android apps can be deployed on a Chromebook.
Meanwhile, the next best thing to 'Linux on a Chromebook' is Linux apps on Chrome OS, if you're in the market for or already own selected Chromebooks.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 2, 2022)

I have decided to get a Chromebook, and i just ordered one of the used ones from Amazon. It is around a $300 HP Chromebook, but the used price was under $100, so a wonderful savings, assuming that it arrives in good working order. 
I have used my ipad for everything for many years now, upgrading to a newer model every now and then, and I still think that it is perfect for what i do online, since I have the attachable Magic Keyboard that makes it like a laptop. 

The problem that caused me to decide to get a Chromebook, is because I like to do the online surveys and focus group studies, some of which are done with an online group, similar to Skype.  My iPad has all the equipment needed to do this, webcam, etc; but for some reasons, some studies will not let you apply if you are using a tablet. 

The Chromebook should solve this issue, and that will be the main thing that I am using it for, although it will work fine for posting on the forum also.  I do not need to do anything complicated or store stuff in the device, so the cloud storage is fine with me as well. 
It is supposed to arrive on Monday, so now I am watching Chromebook tutorials on youtube to see how to best set the Chromebook up and use it once it arrives.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 8, 2022)

I have been using my Chromebook all week, and so far, I really like it !  I am still getting used to using a mouse. I actually like a regular mouse better than the trackpad (at last at this point); so I have my wireless mouse connected to the Chromebook. 

I would really recommend a Chromebook to anyone who is looking for a laptop that is easy to set up and use, and does not need a lot of storage that has to be kept inside the device.  You can get the little storage cards for more storage space if needed; but otherwise, Google just stores everything in the cloud, and it is always there when you start the Chromebook up each day. 

You need a google email account , but other than that, everything is pretty basic, and easy to do to set things up, and a lot of the cloud information (like your google photos ) will automatically be ready to use immediately. 
What I did was to make a google photos account on my ipad, and then google uploaded all of my photos that i have on the iPad to the google photos, so they were all transferred for me automatically, and I think that any other google apps that you use, or can put on your current device, would then be ready and waiting for you. 

The screen has great resolution, so your wallpaper will be beautiful, and you can use any photos you want for wallpaper. I used one from my photostream for mine, and it looks as good as it does on my iPad.


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 8, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Which, of course, is why we have to get Murrmurr to shoot them.
> 
> We had huge problems with Comcast...huge. We had to call the Board of Public Utilities on them...and many times.
> 
> ...


The only problem I have with Comcast is, all I need is broadband, but there is no option for just broadband. You have to buy one of their bundles. They tell you it's cheaper, but they refuse to tell you how much just broadband would be. It's a friggin' scam. Broadband should be regulated like a utility because that's what it is. Cable is a luxury item, but broadband is a necessity.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 9, 2022)

Happyflowerlady said:


> You need a google email account


I use my AOL Email..All I needed was a Google account..


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 9, 2022)

I am still "enjoying" my Windows 10 NOT!  I am waiting for it to die as I know it must.  My next purchase will be Chromebook.  I believe in the KISS principle and Windows 10 does not allow me to "keep it simple."


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 9, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I am still "enjoying" my Windows 10 NOT!  I am waiting for it to die as I know it must.  My next purchase will be Chromebook.  I believe in the KISS principle and Windows 10 does not allow me to "keep it simple."


What are you doing that's overly complicated in Windows 10? I'm not defending Windows... just wondering. I've had fairly good luck with it, but I only run a few different applications... mainly a browser and LibreOffice.


----------

